# Rain droplets



## LarryLomona (Mar 10, 2016)

1



20160310-IMG_1917 by kool chnge, on Flickr

2



20160310-IMG_1917-2 by kool chnge, on Flickr

3



20160310-IMG_1915 by kool chnge, on Flickr


----------



## Didereaux (Mar 10, 2016)

Certainly a good couple of days for rain drops, huh?      Nice shots.  The last one stands out because of the clear reflections.  Nice shot!


----------



## St3phaniex3 (Mar 10, 2016)

Those are very pretty!!


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 10, 2016)

Great!!


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 10, 2016)

Nice 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## sahith (Mar 11, 2016)

The pictures are good but there should be little extra sharpness like 7% and exposure then it looks really great if don't mind try like a trail you may find the difference.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LarryLomona (Mar 11, 2016)

Didereaux said:


> Certainly a good couple of days for rain drops, huh?  Nice shots. The last one stands out because of the clear reflections. Nice shot!


Thanks yep the rain help 


St3phaniex3 said:


> Those are very pretty!!


Thanks


SquarePeg said:


> Great!!





jcdeboever said:


> Nice


Thanks


----------



## LarryLomona (Mar 11, 2016)

sahith said:


> The pictures are good but there should be little extra sharpness like 7% and exposure then it looks really great if don't mind try like a trail you may find the difference.


Thank you


----------



## tirediron (Mar 11, 2016)

Love that last one.


----------



## LarryLomona (Mar 12, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Love that last one.


Thanks


----------



## fishing4sanity (Mar 13, 2016)

I like all of them, but prefer the last. The third one really becomes a shot of raindrops, instead of raindrops on a flower. If that makes sense?


----------



## katsrevenge (Mar 13, 2016)

That last one is very nice!


----------



## weepete (Mar 14, 2016)

Nice, the reflection you've managed to capture really makes the shot.


----------



## JacaRanda (Mar 14, 2016)

Very very nice!


----------



## LarryLomona (Mar 14, 2016)

fishing4sanity said:


> I like all of them, but prefer the last. The third one really becomes a shot of raindrops, instead of raindrops on a flower. If that makes sense?





weepete said:


> Nice, the reflection you've managed to capture really makes the shot.





JacaRanda said:


> Very very nice!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## LarryLomona (Mar 14, 2016)

fishing4sanity said:


> I like all of them, but prefer the last. The third one really becomes a shot of raindrops, instead of raindrops on a flower. If that makes sense?





katsrevenge said:


> That last one is very nice!



Thanks


----------

